

Ask HN: Any company use a HN style forum as an internal communication tool? - bhoung

It seems to me that a privately hosted HN forum would be an effective communication tool for open discussions among staff (rather than email)?
======
thomasdavis
A lot of companies have adopted apps such as
UserVoice(<http://uservoice.com/>) for different purposes.

If you want to investigate the idea of using it for your own company, people
have already built services that hosted reddit/hn clones.
<http://slinkset.com/>

and if you need more meat, reddit is opensource

